# Valet Pro Citrus Pre-Wash



## millns84

I used this for the first time today and was really impressed with the cleaning power.

The Panda had only done a couple of hundred miles in the last two weeks, but every one of those miles was through snow, ice or heavily gritted roads so it was in a bit of a state...

I diluted the pre-wash 1:10 and went around the car, using around a litre in the end. I left it to dwell for around 10 minutes and used the Nilfisk to rinse off and was really surprised how it ate through the traffic film. I then followed up with Magifoam through the lance and that removed nearly all what was left of the dirt (maybe the pre-wash softened up what it didn't shift?).

LSP on the car wasn't effected either which was my main concern before using it. Think I'll only use this stuff when it's really dirty but definitely worthwhile in everyone's arsenal I'd say :thumb:


----------



## Jochen

It seems more people are using the citrus pre-wash through a pump sprayer then through the lance? Is it more effective this way?


----------



## millns84

Jochen said:


> It seems more people are using the citrus pre-wash through a pump sprayer then through the lance? Is it more effective this way?


Sorry, should have said the pre-wash was through a pump sprayer. Followed up with Magifoam through the lance though.


----------



## Jochen

millns84 said:


> Sorry, should have said the pre-wash was through a pump sprayer. Followed up with Magifoam through the lance though.


Jup, I assumed that  
I'm planning on buying some citrus pre-wash myself instead of Magifoam because I hate the way Magifoam sits on the drive forever after a foam.
But when reading up on citrus pre-wash it seamed to me that more people are using it through a pump sprayer rather than using it through a foam lance.
So I was wondering why this was? But when you thing of it, it must be more effective as you spray a 1:10 solution directly on the paintwork instead of a much weaker foam solution.

Sorry, don't want to hijack your thread...


----------



## millns84

Jochen said:


> Jup, I assumed that
> I'm planning on buying some citrus pre-wash myself instead of Magifoam because I hate the way Magifoam sits on the drive forever after a foam.
> But when reading up on citrus pre-wash it seamed to me that more people are using it through a pump sprayer rather than using it through a foam lance.
> So I was wondering why this was? But when you thing of it, it must be more effective as you spray a 1:10 solution directly on the paintwork instead of a much weaker foam solution.
> 
> Sorry, don't want to hijack your thread...


Not sure why people favour the pump sprayer to be honest, but I imagine it's because it's more difficult to get the dilution ratio correct with a lance. You'd have to consider flow rate, mix ratio of the lance etc whereas it's fairly easy with the pump sprayer.


----------



## Subc

Hand sprayer is the way to go,havent looked back since moving to citrus pre wash. "Snow Foam is so last year"! LOL:lol:


----------



## millns84

Subc said:


> Hand sprayer is the way to go,havent looked back since moving to citrus pre wash. "Snow Foam is so last year"! LOL:lol:


It's funny how fashions emerge on DW. 

Not sure I'll ever ditch the snow foam, but I think the pre-wash is a very good idea if the car's really filthy. Magifoam on its own wouldn't have got anywhere near the level of cleaning as using one after the other.


----------



## Jochen

Subc said:


> Hand sprayer is the way to go,havent looked back since moving to citrus pre wash. "Snow Foam is so last year"! LOL:lol:


Well that's my idea. Why not just have a pump sprayer with the correct diluted pre-wash standing by. Pump it up, spray the car and then rinse it with the PW?
Instead of filling bottle with snow foam, switch to foam lance, foam car, rince lance bottle, rinse lance, switch to regulat lace, rinse car... And having a drive full of foam to work on afterwards.

Hmmzzz...


----------



## Shinyvec

Try it at 8-1 and there is no need for Magifoam afterwards, and its still wax safe


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I don't use snowfoam at all haven't done for years tbh,10:1 citrus pre-wash in a silverline hand sprayer,quick and easy
:detailer:


----------



## Jochen

Ok I'm convinced!



Foam lance for sale!!


----------



## alxg

I think there's a place for both; I used CPW today to cut through the remnants of the last week or so at 10:1 through a 6l pump sprayer and after a 10 min dwell it shifted all bar the most stubborn stuff. I then used MF through the lance but it didn't really do much in comparison, or did the first stage lessen the effect of the second?

I think either or will be the best way to use them; really dirty? Then CPW. Light dusting/soiling in the warmer months then MF will be the way for me.

Bloody cold today though!


----------



## james_death

Just did a side by side yesterday of Citrus Pre wash @ 10:1.

Alongside Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam @ 10:1.

Both in separate Autosmart atomisers both did a darn good job removing the a couple of days road grime and deposits left from the snow.


----------



## CleanCar99

Yesterday i prewashed with vp citrus in a pump sprayer, left it for 5mins and rinsed. Then i used BH Autofoam through a lance, left for 5mins and rinsed.
You could see dirt dripping from the car with the autofoam. Love it!!

The vp citrus also did a good job at removing traffic film.


----------



## scotty76

Really pleased to read all this. Just got a 1L bottle of Citrus Prewash to try. The reason being the snow foam hasn't been as effective as I hoped and I have limited time. So going to try prewash instead for a while.


----------



## CleanCar99

Why not do both :detailer:


----------



## scotty76

kybert said:


> Why not do both :detailer:


I don't have the time.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Got a litre of this to try and I must say very impressed

After some on advice off DW members, I diluted to 8:1 in a pump sprayer

Sprayed the car from bottom to the window line, wheels and arches

Left to dwell while I set the PW up and then went to work

Surprised how much crud the VP Cirtus Pre-Wash loosened off

Was only a matter of a quick 2BM wash with Wolf's white satin after that

Much easier than snow foaming IMO :car:

Very much likey this product. Highly recommended! :thumb:

Now my only problem is getting 5litres of it before I run out


----------



## Silky-cookie

Think ill have a try. Always put a bit of apc in the snow foam and pulled loads of crap off, but not having to change lances etc etc sounds good!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shinyvec

Bristle Hound said:


> Got a litre of this to try and I must say very impressed
> 
> After some on advice off DW members, I diluted to 8:1 in a pump sprayer
> 
> Sprayed the car from bottom to the window line, wheels and arches
> 
> Left to dwell while I set the PW up and then went to work
> 
> Surprised how much crud the VP Cirtus Pre-Wash loosened off
> 
> Was only a matter of a quick 2BM wash with Wolf's white satin after that
> 
> Much easier than snow foaming IMO :car:
> 
> Very much likey this product. Highly recommended! :thumb:
> 
> Now my only problem is getting 5litres of it before I run out


This is exactly what I do and it works every time. Waxamomo have 5L on offer at the moment but shop around as this is what I do so it varies where I buy my restocks from. Loyalty to a favorite carcare seller doesnt have to cost more and all the Traders on DW are very good


----------



## Bristle Hound

Shinyvec said:


> This is exactly what I do and it works every time. Waxamomo have 5L on offer at the moment but shop around as this is what I do so it varies where I buy my restocks from. Loyalty to a favorite carcare seller doesnt have to cost more and all the Traders on DW are very good


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## bildo

I can't see the Citrus Pre-Wash on offer at Waxamomo, could someone link me please?


----------



## 1Valet PRO

bildo said:


> I can't see the Citrus Pre-Wash on offer at Waxamomo, could someone link me please?


you might want to check with waxamomo but this should be it. http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/ecom-prodshow/vpopw5.html Orange pre wash was upgraded to Citrus PRE wash it maybe he just has the old photo up.


----------



## Shinyvec

Sorry I got mixed up, its the Advanced Neutral Snowfoam in 5L form that is cheaper than anywhere else or at least was when I last looked


----------



## MBRuss

I'm looking at getting some VP Citrus pre-wash - where's the cheapest place to get hold of 5 litres of it at the moment? And do you really go through 1 litre per wash?! That's a lot!


----------



## Jochen

MBRuss said:


> I'm looking at getting some VP Citrus pre-wash - where's the cheapest place to get hold of 5 litres of it at the moment? And do you really go through 1 litre per wash?! That's a lot!


You won't use 1l of pure product 

I made a mix today:

428ml pre-wash with 2568 ml water. Pretty random numbers but I wanted 3l of mix @ 1:6 
At the end I diluted it down to 3.5l so it was let's say *1:7*

I sprayed the car and I used 1.5 liter of mix: (428ml / 3500) * 1500 = 183 ml of pure VP Pre-Wash used. That's a lot of product tbh...
I only have a small car (MX-5) and I treated the bonnen, front and rear bumpers, sides, wheels and arches.
I could have done without the arches and wheels but just wanted to test the product. I normaly spray the arches with APC when doing the wheels.
Next time I'm gonna try a 1:10 mix on a dirty car and see how that will work

If can can manage to use around 100ml per pre-wash I'm a happy boy :thumb: Thats about the amount of Magifoam I use when foaming the car.

I'm planning on using this method instead of foaming because it's much quicker, more effective and leaves no mess on the drive. But I have serious questions about this method when the weather gets warmer. I'm guessing the prewash will dry on the car pretty quick... Maybe a rinse before pre-wash can fix this, but then the products won't be as affective... But maybe that's not necessary in summertime. All to be tested 

:detailer:


----------



## Philb1965

I used this for the first time last week..brilliant.

I diluted it with 200ml of product into a 2 litre pump sprayer and it worked a treat. I reckon it works out about 50p a wash.

Summer could be interesting but the cars not normally so dirty so probably won't need to let it dwell so long.


----------



## Mr A4

Thinking of trying this too, getting fed up of Magifoam sitting around the drive for ever. 

How long do you leave the Citrus pre-wash on the car before rinsing off?


----------



## ercapoccia

From VP site http://www.valetpro.co.uk/maintain/ph-neutral-snow-foam.html
_
PH Neutral Snow Foam can be applied via a foam lance or via a pump spray like a pre wash (TFR or Traffic Film Remover) which is how most trade valeters will use it.

The cleaning power is much more effective when used with a pump sprayer and this is our recommended way of using it. The dilutions are very good too. Dilute 1:10 up to 1:20 for effective cleaning. This means that just 5L will make between 55L to 105L of PH neutral snow foam when used through a pump sprayer. To remove bugs we recommend you dilute PH Neutral Snow Foam 1:5 and just spray the Bug affected areas. You can also safely use PH neutral snow foam neat if you feel it's needed.

Trade users should use 5L pumps for speed and good coverage. Using this product like this can be just as effective as a powerful TFR. The down side to using PH neutral through a pump sprayer is the lack of foam.

Foam lance use is very popular but we only recommend this method if you have a well waxed car. If you have bugs to remove we recommend pre spraying these areas prior to foaming. The foaming method is very popular for good reason too. It can be a very quick way to maintain a well looked after car. Using the foam method through a foam lance will give you a final dilution of 1:400_

The reason why ph neutral snow foam and citrus pre wash are more effective through pump spray it because the final dilution 1:10 vs 1:400
Magifoam has a more stable foam formulation and it works better thrugh foam lance because it stays on the paint longer, but it is not for me, i'm not buying it agatin. Actually it doesn't clean any better than vp ph nsf.


----------



## millns84

ercapoccia said:


> From VP site http://www.valetpro.co.uk/maintain/ph-neutral-snow-foam.html
> _
> PH Neutral Snow Foam can be applied via a foam lance or via a pump spray like a pre wash (TFR or Traffic Film Remover) which is how most trade valeters will use it.
> 
> The cleaning power is much more effective when used with a pump sprayer and this is our recommended way of using it. The dilutions are very good too. Dilute 1:10 up to 1:20 for effective cleaning. This means that just 5L will make between 55L to 105L of PH neutral snow foam when used through a pump sprayer. To remove bugs we recommend you dilute PH Neutral Snow Foam 1:5 and just spray the Bug affected areas. You can also safely use PH neutral snow foam neat if you feel it's needed.
> 
> Trade users should use 5L pumps for speed and good coverage. Using this product like this can be just as effective as a powerful TFR. The down side to using PH neutral through a pump sprayer is the lack of foam.
> 
> Foam lance use is very popular but we only recommend this method if you have a well waxed car. If you have bugs to remove we recommend pre spraying these areas prior to foaming. The foaming method is very popular for good reason too. It can be a very quick way to maintain a well looked after car. Using the foam method through a foam lance will give you a final dilution of 1:400_
> 
> The reason why ph neutral snow foam and citrus pre wash are more effective through pump spray it because the final dilution 1:10 vs 1:400
> Magifoam has a more stable foam formulation and it works better thrugh foam lance because it stays on the paint longer, but it is not for me, i'm not buying it agatin. Actually it doesn't clean any better than vp ph nsf.


Fair point, but a recent test showed other snow foams working very well through a lance. In particular, BH Auto Foam. It'll be my next foam I think, although I have 4 litres of Magifoam left.


----------



## Philb1965

Mr A4 said:


> Thinking of trying this too, getting fed up of Magifoam sitting around the drive for ever.
> 
> How long do you leave the Citrus pre-wash on the car before rinsing off?


5 minutes and the car was filthy.


----------



## ercapoccia

millns84 said:


> Fair point, but a recent test showed other snow foams working very well through a lance. In particular, BH Auto Foam. It'll be my next foam I think, although I have 4 litres of Magifoam left.


I'm temped to try the new VP Advanced Neutral, bh auto foam is another candidate.


----------



## Mr A4

Philb1965 said:


> 5 minutes and the car was filthy.


Thanks. Just ordered 5L Was going to get the 1L to try it, but worked out a lot cheaper for 5L.


----------



## suspal

vp citrus pre wash kicks af citrus power into touch :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CleanCar99

Af citrus prewash 1:8 for 5 mins rinsed off and then 5 mins of BH Autofoam in a lance and you can see the dirt running off the car.


----------



## Wayno

I think I might go for the VP Citrus Pre-Wash as my car very rarely gets dirty as its a summer only car.


----------



## TJenkos

Would you recommend a 5l or 10l pressure sprayer?


----------



## PaulBen

I ordered some last week, it's now sitting at the post office waiting for me! :thumb:


----------



## Craigswinton

After seeing loads about citrus pre wash last few days ordered it other day. Came today hopefully try it on Friday.


----------



## Tsubodai

TJenkos said:


> Would you recommend a 5l or 10l pressure sprayer?


Is it just for your own car(s)?
I get by fine with a 2l one but I believe (think I read it on here) the 5l ones give better pressure (?)


----------



## Wayno

Well well well.......My VP Citrus arrived today and was eager to try it out.

So step forward my daily filthy Vectra.
I diluted it 1:8 in a 1ltr hand sprayer from B&Q and hosed down the car before spraying the solution onto the car. Did panel at a time with a 2 minute dwell time as per the bottle and blasted it off with a jet of water. 

Wow is all I can say. I'd never thought about a pre-wash before, but I'm sold!

Did whole car and then washed it and the results were so impressive.

The RS gets the treatment tomorrow!


----------



## 1Valet PRO

Wayno said:


> Well well well.......My VP Citrus arrived today and was eager to try it out.
> 
> So step forward my daily filthy Vectra.
> I diluted it 1:8 in a 1ltr hand sprayer from B&Q and hosed down the car before spraying the solution onto the car. Did panel at a time with a 2 minute dwell time as per the bottle and blasted it off with a jet of water.
> 
> Wow is all I can say. I'd never thought about a pre-wash before, but I'm sold!
> 
> Did whole car and then washed it and the results were so impressive.
> 
> The RS gets the treatment tomorrow!


WOW. I am really pleased you enjoyed this product.:thumb:


----------



## Jimski

Where do we all buy from folks? I bought a litre from eBay as a trial but judging by this thread il be investing in 5L!!

Thanks


----------



## OllieNeedham

I used this for the first time last week.

It's amazing - wish I had bought some before!

Diluted 1:8 in a 5L pressure sprayer, sprayed lower panels and boot lid - left for around 5 mins, pressure washed off - and boom - done!

Love it!


----------



## 1Valet PRO

Jimski said:


> Where do we all buy from folks? I bought a litre from eBay as a trial but judging by this thread il be investing in 5L!!
> 
> Thanks


most of the traders on here stock it.

Cleanyourcar
elitecarcare
i4detailing
shinearama
ultimatefinish
waxamomo
Monza

all stock Citrus PRE wash.


----------



## BJG

OllieNeedham said:


> I used this for the first time last week.
> 
> It's amazing - wish I had bought some before!
> 
> Diluted 1:8 in a 5L pressure sprayer, sprayed lower panels and boot lid - left for around 5 mins, pressure washed off - and boom - done!
> 
> Love it!


How much did you find you used on the car from the 5L sprayer?

I am waiting for mine to arrive and am curious how long my 1L order will last when diluted 1:10 or 1:8.

I hope I don't regret not buying the larger size!!!


----------



## BJG

Jimski said:


> Where do we all buy from folks? I bought a litre from eBay as a trial but judging by this thread il be investing in 5L!!
> 
> Thanks


As already mentioned, most of the traders on this forum can supply it.

I am just gutted I can not pop by Valet Pro's factory/office and pick it up as I only live down the road. It would save me on postage meaning I could spend more on their products


----------



## Greboth

BJG said:


> How much did you find you used on the car from the 5L sprayer?
> 
> I am waiting for mine to arrive and am curious how long my 1L order will last when diluted 1:10 or 1:8.
> 
> I hope I don't regret not buying the larger size!!!


I spray it on from bottom of my windows down and can do it with my 1.25L sprayer. So working 10:1 I would say you should get 7-10 washes depending on size of your car. For reference mine is a Ford Focus. Always worth buying a small amount first to be sure you like it.


----------



## Steve1983

Has anyone tried using this as a general APC? Sounds like it would be great for doing wheels, shuts, arches and engines...


----------



## Sirmally2

Steve1983 said:


> Has anyone tried using this as a general APC? Sounds like it would be great for doing wheels, shuts, arches and engines...


I have a dilution of 5:1 in a spray bottle which i use for door shuts, works for me then a quick wipe over with QD :thumb:


----------



## Steve1983

I'm getting more tempted by this.


----------



## Bristle Hound

i tried a litre after reading the all rave reviews on here

I've tried it on both cars @ 8:1 dilute ratio in a 1 litre pump sprayer

I've been so impressed I've bought another 5 litres and sold my snow foam lance and snow foam :doublesho

Just so much less messy than the snow foamer 

I like the AF Citrus Power too, but IMO this is as good, but value wise it so much better :thumb:


----------



## Austin-182

Can anyone sugest the best place to buy this from? And also what spray bottle is best to use? I have noticed some spray bottles on ebay for around £5, would these work fine with the pre wash?


----------



## Karl woods

Steve1983 said:


> Has anyone tried using this as a general APC? Sounds like it would be great for doing wheels, shuts, arches and engines...


Yes I have found that I'm useing more as an apc than a pre wash , especially on dirty interiors smells good to .


----------



## PaulBen

Austin-182 said:


> Can anyone sugest the best place to buy this from? And also
> what spray bottle is best to use? I have noticed some spray bottles on ebay for around £5, would these work fine with the pre wash?


Use it through a pump sprayer from Wilkinsons, cost about £3 :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec

Austin-182 said:


> Can anyone sugest the best place to buy this from? And also what spray bottle is best to use? I have noticed some spray bottles on ebay for around £5, would these work fine with the pre wash?


Check all the Traders on here and look for discount codes for each trader and check post charges, always good to check the Specials or Sale section to each trader too as some do have it on offer at times


----------



## Austin-182

Cheers fellas, think im going to order some of this and give it a go


----------



## Tsubodai

Austin-182 said:


> Cheers fellas, think im going to order some of this and give it a go


If you have a Wilkinsons nearby they have 2l pressure sprayers for £3.25 which should be fine for what you need.


----------



## Austin-182

Thanks, popped in asda last night and they had the garden things out so managed to get one from there. 

Just need to order some of the pre wash now, it looks like ebay will be the cheapest to get 1 litre posted.


----------



## luke123

Austin-182 said:


> Thanks, popped in asda last night and they had the garden things out so managed to get one from there.
> 
> Just need to order some of the pre wash now, it looks like ebay will be the cheapest to get 1 litre posted.


Dont bother with 1 litre, the 5 litre is only £9ish pound more and you get 5x the amount


----------



## Jimski

I went onto ANSF, much better cleaning power, better dilution rates too. Still to be used through a pump sprayer.


----------



## Subc

I buy mine from Shinerama £16.95 for 5l and they are one of the few companies since a long time,where you dont have to sell a Kidney for postage.


----------



## purplechris

just got some of this last week, its awesome i love it loads better than what i was using before for pre wash


----------



## JoeB

Tried mine out today for the first time, really impressed. I was almost tempted to not even get the wash mit out.


----------



## Stewartfinley

Got this arriving in the next few days, can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## bigup

How close to ph neutral is this stuff ?


----------



## JoeB

Think it's 8.5.


----------



## Stewartfinley

if its 'Citrus' surly as Citric acid is pH3< in its raw form therefore it should be Acidic (pH 1-6) not Alkaline (pH 8-14)?


----------



## JoeB

"Thank you. For the feed back. Citrus PRE wash is a lovely product that very versatile.*pH*8.5 too making it a great product to work with on all sorts of surfaces." 



From the horse's mouth.


----------



## bigup

thanks guys

is 8.5 still ok to use on sealants like Cquartz?


----------



## Stewartfinley

JoeB said:


> "Thank you. For the feed back. Citrus PRE wash is a lovely product that very versatile.*pH*8.5 too making it a great product to work with on all sorts of surfaces."
> 
> From the horse's mouth.


Cool, cheers JoeB

Cant wait to use it next week!


----------



## npinks

Quite interesting read, I have CPW but always snow foamed it, never thought the results were great, likewise with magifoam

But this week my car was covering in a good layer of mud from driving round country lanes so I got my pump sprayer and gave it four squirts of magifoam and a litre of water (haven't a clue what ratio that would be) and set of to my local jet wash, pumped it sprayed the whole car, 5+ minutes and jetted it off with the hot Pre wash option, I was quite amazed at the muddy film running off before the PW even got near it

Resulted in a nearly clean car, and if CPW is just as good then I may give snow foaming up :doublesho


----------



## ercapoccia

pH depends on dilution. Using it at 1:10 should be close to neutral.


----------



## Type.R

I was just about to buy the auto smart 1ltr pump spray to use with the vp citrus cleaner, I thought this would be ideal as I would only want to mix 1ltr at a time, will this be okay? only for my own vehicle.

Cheers


----------



## bildo

Type.R said:


> I was just about to buy the auto smart 1ltr pump spray to use with the vp citrus cleaner, I thought this would be ideal as I would only want to mix 1ltr at a time, will this be okay? only for my own vehicle.
> 
> Cheers


I personally found myself using my full 1.5 bottle and kinda wish I had a 2L bottle.

Depends on the car in question and whether you're doing the arches etc aswell I suppose.


----------

